# Stuck..weight loss



## Martin9 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi all
I was diagnosed Type 2 in May 2018, following advice from the forum here I went on a LCHF diet limiting my carbs to 50-60g/day and upping my exercise , and have managed to drop weight from around 13st 2 to 11st 13. Despite remaining on a diet of no more than 1200 kcal daily and continuing on the LCHF diet my weight has stubbornly remained at the 11stone 13 lbs for over a week now.
I wonder if I'm substituting too many fats for the carbs in diet, or do I need to further reduce the carbs or any other suggestions ...?
My BGs are generally within the "normal" ranges by the way...!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 9, 2018)

Well done Martin9. I don't think so much about weight as muscles weigh a lot too. Keep at it


----------



## Drummer (Jul 9, 2018)

As it is blood glucose which is important really - weight loss just sort of happened to me once I got into the normal range, I think that you should just hang on and see what happens. 
Your metabolism is probably staggering around  in a state of shock at all the changes you have made, so needs time to get its balance again.


----------



## Radders (Jul 9, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Hi all
> I was diagnosed Type 2 in May 2018, following advice from the forum here I went on a LCHF diet limiting my carbs to 50-60g/day and upping my exercise , and have managed to drop weight from around 13st 2 to 11st 13. Despite remaining on a diet of no more than 1200 kcal daily and continuing on the LCHF diet my weight has stubbornly remained at the 11stone 13 lbs for over a week now.
> I wonder if I'm substituting too many fats for the carbs in diet, or do I need to further reduce the carbs or any other suggestions ...?
> My BGs are generally within the "normal" ranges by the way...!


Hi Martin, well done on the weight loss. When you say over a week, is that a typo? Weight varies from hour to hour and from day to day due to lots of factors other than fat loss. A zero weight loss in one week is not unusual and doesn’t mean you’re doing anything wrong, just carry on doing what you’re doing and I am sure you’ll see continued losses on that calorie intake. 
Are you able to exercise at all?


----------



## Badger07 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi Martin

Here are a few weight loss things you may not be trying:- 

Time of day is important, our bodies evolved in an environment where you had to catch or find your breakfast and dinner and that's when we should be eating. Research has shown that the best time for breakfast is after 10am  the best time for dinner is around 16.00 or at least no later than 1800.  You will find after a couple of days that you may not need lunch at all and you will not be hungry between meals or before bed. I know some peoples work does not allow these times but do the best you can.

Breakfast should be porridge, its filling, very complex carbs and tastes great to most people (Use Stevia for sweetening other sweeteners have an effect on how your digestion works for sugars). 

Dinner should be big piece of lean meat or fish with loads of green leaves, onions and complex carbs. Use celeriac instead of potatoes. You can mash it, boil it, etc like a spud. Use parsnips, carrots or butternut squash for roasting. Don't eat potatoes, white rice, pasta or couscous use alternatives.

Drink a glass of water before each meal.


----------



## travellor (Aug 6, 2018)

If you are calorie deficient, you will lose weight.

But, initially, your body will use it's easy glycogen reserves.  This includes those in the easy available water reserves.
So, initially a rapid weight loss.
Then those reserves are used up, so weight loss stops,and you switch to fat burning.
This happens on any diet.
So you plateau, but if you keep at it, you with resume.
It will be slower, as fat is more calorific.
(Remember, if you do pig out though, it'll go straight back into the reserves, so you weight will rise, as it's water, this can be depressing, but it'll vanish again just as quickly)

Final point, ignore anyone that tells you you are doing it wrong.
They just don't understand how the body actually works.


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 6, 2018)

YOU are too hard on yourself mate. I agree with Hobie, muscle weighs more than fat so keep doing what you do and enjoy your achievement.


----------



## jangc37 (Oct 4, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Hi all
> I was diagnosed Type 2 in May 2018, following advice from the forum here I went on a LCHF diet limiting my carbs to 50-60g/day and upping my exercise , and have managed to drop weight from around 13st 2 to 11st 13. Despite remaining on a diet of no more than 1200 kcal daily and continuing on the LCHF diet my weight has stubbornly remained at the 11stone 13 lbs for over a week now.
> I wonder if I'm substituting too many fats for the carbs in diet, or do I need to further reduce the carbs or any other suggestions ...?
> My BGs are generally within the "normal" ranges by the way...!


[[


----------



## jangc37 (Oct 5, 2018)

don't beat yourself up , you are doing so well ,I have lost nearly 9st. it works out to1 - 2 lbs a week but some weeks I lost nothing and other weeks nearly 3lbs but always stuck to the diet ,it just works out that way ,fats with plenty of fibre like nuts really help me.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 5, 2018)

I don't eat oats - all that nonsense about complex carbs - I have an enzyme in my saliva which converts carbs to sugar as soon as I put them in my mouth - I believe it is standard issue for Humans. 
The GI and GL scales are just plain wrong - if I eat carbs my blood glucose rises, so I make sure I only eat what I can cope with.


----------



## travellor (Oct 5, 2018)

Drummer said:


> I don't eat oats - all that nonsense about complex carbs - I have an enzyme in my saliva which converts carbs to sugar as soon as I put them in my mouth - I believe it is standard issue for Humans.
> The GI and GL scales are just plain wrong - if I eat carbs my blood glucose rises, so I make sure I only eat what I can cope with.



Personally, I believe it's nonsense to say oats and pure white sugar, weight for weight, have exactly the same effect on BG.
My personal history of testing confirms it.


----------



## Robin (Oct 5, 2018)

Drummer said:


> I have an enzyme in my saliva which converts carbs to sugar as soon as I put them in my mouth - I believe it is standard issue for Humans.


Interestingly enough, there was a feature on Trust me I'm a Doctor a while ago, where they got a group of people to chew a piece of bread, and record at what point it started tasting sweet. (showing that enzymes in saliva were breaking it down to glucose) The discrepancy was enormous, some people finding it happened straight way, and others still waiting after 30 seconds. I'm not sure he drew any particular conclusions from it, but it served to illustrate that we are all individual in the way our bodies deal with carbs.


----------



## travellor (Oct 5, 2018)

Robin said:


> Interestingly enough, there was a feature on Trust me I'm a Doctor a while ago, where they got a group of people to chew a piece of bread, and record at what point it started tasting sweet. (showing that enzymes in saliva were breaking it down to glucose) The discrepancy was enormous, some people finding it happened straight way, and others still waiting after 30 seconds. I'm not sure he drew any particular conclusions from it, but it served to illustrate that we are all individual in the way our bodies deal with carbs.



What if you don't chew?
Does it break down more slowly?


----------



## Robin (Oct 5, 2018)

travellor said:


> What if you don't chew?
> Does it break down more slowly?


Presumably chewing breaks the food into smaller pieces, with a greater surface area for the enzymes to work on. But also thinking out loud, ( or on my keyboard!) if the mouthful you're chewing contains things other than carb, like protein, fat or fibre, it would impact on the ability of the enzymes to reach the starch and break it down. I personally find carbs with plenty of fibre attached digest more slowly, but that may be an individual thing. I certainly took more than 30 seconds to taste anything sweet when I tried the bread test at home,


----------



## travellor (Oct 5, 2018)

Robin said:


> Presumably chewing breaks the food into smaller pieces, with a greater surface area for the enzymes to work on. But also thinking out loud, ( or on my keyboard!) if the mouthful you're chewing contains things other than carb, like protein, fat or fibre, it would impact on the ability of the enzymes to reach the starch and break it down. I personally find carbs with plenty of fibre attached digest more slowly, but that may be an individual thing. I certainly took more than 30 seconds to taste anything sweet when I tried the bread test at home,


Definitely longer for me as well
 Higher fibre/low GI  and some things digest so slowly I don't see any spike.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 6, 2018)

travellor said:


> Personally, I believe it's nonsense to say oats and pure white sugar, weight for weight, have exactly the same effect on BG.
> My personal history of testing confirms it.


Of course it is nonsense - 100 gm of sugar is 100 gm of carbs. 100 gm of oats is 66 gm of carbs - and if prepared as a porridge it would be less again - but the argument is spurious - I never claimed any such thing.


----------



## travellor (Oct 7, 2018)

Drummer said:


> Of course it is nonsense - 100 gm of sugar is 100 gm of carbs. 100 gm of oats is 66 gm of carbs - and if prepared as a porridge it would be less again - but the argument is spurious - I never claimed any such thing.



Would you say an equal amount of carbs, in prepared porridge, from steel cut oats, would cause exactly the same spike as eating the same amount of carbs in spoonfuls of white sugar then?


----------



## Drummer (Oct 7, 2018)

travellor said:


> Would you say an equal amount of carbs, in prepared porridge, from steel cut oats, would cause exactly the same spike as eating the same amount of carbs in spoonfuls of white sugar then?


No I would never say that - I am of a scientific bent with a logical frame of mind - what I am writing here is that the concept of good carb bad carb or fast carb slow carb is not something which holds true when tested. 
I did experiments on myself after diagnosis but I only have a simple meter and cannot do continuous monitoring. I did see the same (high) consequences of eating carbs from dense sources with some, but little variation, and drew up my own strategy which has been very successful. It is certainly possible that carbs and sucrose would show different shapes if the BG level is shown on a graph - but if the significance of both is that it was a bad idea to swallow any amount of either on a regular basis, I for one would not be in the least surprised.


----------



## travellor (Oct 7, 2018)

Drummer said:


> No I would never say that - I am of a scientific bent with a logical frame of mind - what I am writing here is that the concept of good carb bad carb or fast carb slow carb is not something which holds true when tested.
> I did experiments on myself after diagnosis but I only have a simple meter and cannot do continuous monitoring. I did see the same (high) consequences of eating carbs from dense sources with some, but little variation, and drew up my own strategy which has been very successful. It is certainly possible that carbs and sucrose would show different shapes if the BG level is shown on a graph - but if the significance of both is that it was a bad idea to swallow any amount of either on a regular basis, I for one would not be in the least surprised.



For once we agree it seems.
A low GI, slowly absorbed source of carbs is indeed entirely different in effect to a rapidly absorbed high GI source.
If that wasn't true, I'm sure type 1 diabetics could simply inject a single shot of insulin for an amount of carbs, with no worry about type of insulin, timing, duration, as it would be the same repeatable response every time.
I can't speak for type ones however, but I have read discussions on fat, fibre, and different types of insulin.

Personally, I still enjoy carbs as well, and knowing the effects the clearly different types used to have on me, meant I coped extremely well before I actually reversed my diabetes.
Having said that, I still don't eat white sugar, but I do eat oats.
By personal choice.


----------



## Martin9 (Oct 8, 2018)

Benny G said:


> @Martin9, how about an update. I think I read in another thread that your Hba1c is down to 35 now. Has your weight settled to a level you are happy with?


Hi @Benny G I’m now down to just a tiny bit under the 11 stone mark so doing not too bad with the diet, the HbA1c of 35 was good to hear, but I desperately miss some of the carbs I’m having to cut out, however I’m sure I’m healthier now than when I was over 13 stones with an HBA1c of
77


----------



## Martin9 (Oct 8, 2018)

Benny G said:


> Well done Martin, that is a great result. A normal range hba1c, pure magic. Weight loss is a tough nut to crack, but it sounds like you are reaping the benefits.
> Craving carbs should pass, eventually, but you are allowed the occasional treat.


I hope craving carbs lessens but it’s showing no signs of that right now


----------



## travellor (Oct 8, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> I hope craving carbs lessens but it’s showing no signs of that right now


Is there anything specifically you are missing?


----------

